# An update on Sitka



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

She's been with us for a little over three months now and is doing fantastic! She's even (finally!) starting to show a little interest in toys and will chase and fetch a ball a couple of times. She gets tired of it quickly but hey, it's something!


A few recent photos:








[/url]gold by cactus.soup, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]My beautiful girl by cactus.soup, on Flickr[/IMG]




































(It's a bit hard to evaluate in photos I think because of her naturally very round rump, but I do find her a bit pudgy... I'm trying to slighly decrease her amount of food and see how she does)










Thanks for looking!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

She's so pretty! Those ears are fantastic!

She's probably not too pudgy, that tuck is nice. Obviously, I don't have my hands on her, though. Kabota has a very round rump like that and a huge rib cage, so he looks downright fat even when lean.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> She's so pretty! Those ears are fantastic!
> 
> She's probably not too pudgy, that tuck is nice. Obviously, I don't have my hands on her, though. Kabota has a very round rump like that and a huge rib cage, so he looks downright fat even when lean.


I do like her ears! I didn't realise how mobile floppy ears could be before I had a drop-eared dog. 

Kabota sounds like he's built very much like Sitka. She's also very wide from the top, which means that in a lot of photos, she looks like a walking barrel... some angles are definitely more flattering than others for the poor girl!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Whistlejacket said:


> I do like her ears! I didn't realise how mobile floppy ears could be before I had a drop-eared dog.
> 
> Kabota sounds like he's built very much like Sitka. She's also very wide from the top, which means that in a lot of photos, she looks like a walking barrel... some angles are definitely more flattering than others for the poor girl!


Floppy ears are incredibly expressive! I love it when Kabota has one ear all the way forward at me and the other all the back at my husband, it's hilarious.

Ah, yes, walking barrel. Every vet does this, *looks at Kabota* "You'll want to take some weight off--" *feels Kabota's ribs* "Oh, I guess he's fine. Huh."


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

What kind of dog is Sitka? She's gorgeous! Also I FREAKING LOVE THAT NAME!!!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

She's lovely! Glad she's bringing you joy.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> Floppy ears are incredibly expressive! I love it when Kabota has one ear all the way forward at me and the other all the back at my husband, it's hilarious.
> 
> Ah, yes, walking barrel. Every vet does this, *looks at Kabota* "You'll want to take some weight off--" *feels Kabota's ribs* "Oh, I guess he's fine. Huh."


Oh, I feel you! I constantly feel like I'm being judged by other dog walkers for having a fat dog, haha. In their defence, though...










Pretty barrel-y looking. Her super thick fur probably doesn't help!




missc89 said:


> What kind of dog is Sitka? She's gorgeous! Also I FREAKING LOVE THAT NAME!!!


Thank you! I got Sitka from our local shelter and her past is totally unknown, including her breed(s) - there's likely more than one. My guess is she's something like English cocker spaniel x Brittany x collie... she's pretty spaniel-y looking, for sure 



cookieface said:


> She's lovely! Glad she's bringing you joy.


Thank you!


----------



## Furry (Oct 28, 2014)

Whistlejacket said:


> Thank you! I got Sitka from our local shelter and her past is totally unknown, including her breed(s) - there's likely more than one. My guess is she's something like English cocker spaniel x Brittany x collie... she's pretty spaniel-y looking, for sure


Our dog is a Golden Retriever - Border Collie mix and he has the exact same color as Sitka. The white beard, white dot at the end of the tail, white chest and socks. So I would be pretty sure she has some border collie in her


----------



## Titan84 (Apr 19, 2012)

That is a great looking dog.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Furry said:


> Our dog is a Golden Retriever - Border Collie mix and he has the exact same color as Sitka. The white beard, white dot at the end of the tail, white chest and socks. So I would be pretty sure she has some border collie in her


Ziggy is beautiful! He's black, though, right? Sitka's a very dark brown (seal I think). But I wouldn't be surprised if she was part collie.



Titan84 said:


> That is a great looking dog.


Thank you!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Gorgeous dog!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Ahh beautiful. looks like she has settled in very nicely.


----------



## Furry (Oct 28, 2014)

Whistlejacket said:


> Ziggy is beautiful! He's black, though, right? Sitka's a very dark brown (seal I think). But I wouldn't be surprised if she was part collie.


Thank you!!  Sitka is very beautiful as well! 
Yes he is black, but he has a brown shine around his ears like a lot of border collies do. Not as much as Sitka though  I just immediately noticed the white dot at the end of her tail because I thought this was very funny with Ziggy (He chewed it off at one point so you can't really see it now...)


----------

